# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting FS or WTB



## JohnF

There is a basic rule at WUS: no posting of Want-To-Buy and no posting of For-Sale in the forums except for the Want-To-Buy and For-Sale forums.

That's the reason why we have these forums!

If you want to gently point out to people that you've got something you're selling there, I'll be happy to turn a half-blind eye (meaning that it only works for a MKII watch), but otherwise such posts and the entire thread will be deleted.

Please keep to these rules!

JohnF


----------

